# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Man land reno.

## Pearso

Once our current home reno is complete I have been told the bar has to go from the living area :Shock: .  So I'm going to create manland in the back section of our dual garage which is under the house. I'm taking the current kitchen cabinets too as we will be installing a new kitchen. 
The biggest problem I'm facing is dollars will be tight after the reno is completed. I will need to line the ceiling which is basically the underfloor (timber) and one side of the room which is open. I will be able to use the piers to knock up some timber to fix panelling to. My quesiton is what would be the cheapest form of panelling to use, I don't really want to go to the trouble of plastering the ceiling and wall but if it's cheaper it will be the only option. But thought you guys would know of any other panelling options. 
Cheers
Pearso

----------


## droog

In my opinion plaster is the cheapest option but only if you intend to joint and finish it yourself.
Some of the building brace board can also be a cheap option if you dont like plaster. 
Regards Dave

----------


## andy the pm

Yep, plasterboard would probably be the cheapest.
Depends also on what type of finish you are after, plywood and battens could be a good option...you could even use structafloor (I think thats the name) particleboard. 
Andy

----------


## pinger

Id go with corrugated colorbond.  
Go see a local shed company and see if they have left over cover sheets (packers). All colorbond is the same colour underneath (Armor Grey). You should be able to pick up these sheets at about $5 l/m if in good condition.

----------


## Pearso

I thought about corro to give that rustic look but I'll look into the colourbond.

----------

